# Feldmarschall Rommel and his Aircraft.



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

Along the lines of my previous threads and somewhat dfferent, I present a few pics of Erwin Rommel and the planes he flew in and/or sometimes flew. Rommel was known to hop in his Storch and fly over the battlefront to get a clearer picture on operations. I'm not sure if he held a pilot's license. The low flying Storch is noted as Rommel and the solitary Storch is his plane and he was the photographer.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

And some others. The He 111 is known to transport him around. I don't have any info on the Ju 87. And, of course, the famous shot of Rommel inspecting 'Pips' Priller's Fw 190.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris! 

Here's one I snapped when I was at Reading


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool Harrison! There is another I'm looking for that has him looking out the cockpit of a Caproni.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cool Chris!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2011)

This? Due to copyright I can't post it (the forum won't let me!!!) 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=184&ty=125&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Should be there if not google "Caproni Rommel" and it'll be the first image.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

I did and it seems protected by LuftArchiv. [email protected]


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 11, 2011)

this one?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats a good one. The one I tried to get is closer and you can see Rommel waving out the side cockpit window.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't have one of him waiving but I do have this one:


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2011)

THats it!!!! Thanks!! (waving, well, maybe it was my imagination.....)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting the computer let him upload it since its from Luftarchiv....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2011)

He may have shelled out the $$$


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool thread Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2011)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2011)

definitely cool Chris!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2011)

Just caught up with this - good stuff Chris! What's the aircraft Harrison posted? Looks like a conversion of an American type, the name/number of which escapes me (maybe a Stinson?) to look like a Storch.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks like the same one Chris posted in his 1st post, 2nd photo? They both have 5F+YK, not sure if its an adaptation but they're the same plane, I think


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

And I'm not sure that the one I posted isn't a current replica. Harrison didn't we see that Storch at Reading last year? Gonna check my pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly don't remember, so many planes there


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is one for you Chris on Rommel.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Chris,

Am I remembering right, did'nt Rommel also use a Fw-58C as a transport as well.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I believe so but haven't found any pics. I'm gonna scan some pics I found that he took early in NA from his Storch. He was a photog of sorts.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Yes, I believe so but haven't found any pics. I'm gonna scan some pics I found that he took early in NA from his Storch. He was a photog of sorts.


 
Very cool, my libray is a mess. Well more like I dont remember where any thing is at. I found one picture of Rommel walking away from his storch. I will wait to scan and see what you post. Might be the same picture.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Naw, go ahead! Mine are from the plane mostly landscape shots that he took while flying.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Chris,

According to the book Luftwaffe in the North African Campaign 1941-1943 this is Rommel's Fw-58C


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the Storch!!! Source same book as above for Fw-58






Enjoy!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Awesome!! Thanks!!


 
Your welcome, I have more. Just have to find them. Little rusty!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

That is definitely a FW 58, I had no idea he had one.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 14, 2011)

so many different aircraft as personal transport i had no idea amazing


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2011)

Great pictrures. 


Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 24, 2011)

the storch at reading was a mock up. look at the tail and compare it to these:


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2011)

I figured as much and the code on the fuselage looks to be a letter off. But still nice.

I'm getting together some pics that Rommel took hile flying in the STorch.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Some pics from a film showing Rommel landing in his Storch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2011)

and some photos that Rommel took while flying in his Storch.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2011)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Excellent Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2011)

While not flying related, I thought these pics were cool. Rommel inspecting 21st Pzr in 1944.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

and some more pics of just Rommel...

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2013)

What a guy!! 

Great photos. 

Thanks, Njaco.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2013)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.

I am really big fan of Rommel. I had the great opportunity and honor to meet his son on a few occasions. I have a few photos of Rommel that were given to my by him. Of course they are reprints from negative, and probably very common photos of Rommel. They were given to me when I went to the ceremonies for the commemorating the anniversary of his death. I have pictures that I took of his grave as well.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cool Chris! If you want to post, please do!

Some more. Apparently he flew with several different Storchs. Code numbers were:
5F+YK
CB+TL
SF+RL
and another with ??+XL

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 8, 2013)

It would be really cool to build a model of one of Rommels Storches I reckon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

